# dvd cd programs



## guitarguy (Aug 12, 2008)

I just stummbled on a site that said it can overcome SA. Its a program that guarantees success or money back within a year, its a little costly, almost $300.00.

I guess i'm just wondering if anyone else had used this products or any self help programs and had any success. it's called "overcoming social anxiety: the complete recovery proram". I am very skeptic about it obviously there many money making scams out there. Is it worth my while or should I find something different?

Anyone had any success with self-help books relating directly to social anxiety? if so what one's?
any reccomendations?

anyway if you want to check the site here it is: http://www.socialanxietynet.com/

thanks for any replies.


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

guitarguy said:


> I just stummbled on a site that said it can overcome SA. Its a program that guarantees success or money back within a year, its a little costly, almost $300.00.
> 
> I guess i'm just wondering if anyone else had used this products or any self help programs and had any success. it's called "overcoming social anxiety: the complete recovery proram". I am very skeptic about it obviously there many money making scams out there. Is it worth my while or should I find something different?
> 
> ...


this doesnt seem too bad but it doesnt seem brilliant either. what put me off though is the 30 days thing, he sed u can be free of SA in 30 days but thats a load of [email protected] ive set myself a goal to free of this thing in 3 years not 30 days for that sort of price you'd be better going with doctor richards cd course which seems a hell of a lot more professional than this one.

its a lot of money in my opinion.

the best treatment for SA is thinkrightnows ''conquering social anxiety '' cd (www.thinkrightnow.com) and its very cheap compared to the one u mention. nothing compares to thinkrightnow, end of story

as for books :

*the social anxiety workbook by richard p swinson and martin m antony

*overcoming social anxiety and shyness by gillian butler (this is the best book out there )


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

I say the following as a warning because I've wasted money on programs like this before.

You see the part at the top that says ""I'm Going To Show You How You Can Make Social Anxiety Disorder A Thing Of The Past - So You Can Live A Confident And Fulfilled Life!""

This is a product being sold by a trained internet marketer who created a single sales page (used for pushing info products) to try to convince you to give him your money.

If you want to buy an audio therapy program...

1) Dr. Richards CBT Program
http://www.socialanxietyinstitute.org/audioseries.html

2) Johnathan Berent
http://www.social-anxiety.com/selfhelp-cdprogram.html

Both are released by people who've worked with hundreds if not thousands of people with social anxiety and have clinical success doing so.

Drew


----------

